# A Halloween Song...



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Well I know how hard it is to find good music to play during parties and such, so I thought I'd throw out a song called 'Skeletons in my Closet' from an old computer game called '7th Guest'


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I remember playing that game!


----------

